# Common Errors



## dimme85 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in the process of setting up some new edits in our system, and trying to focus on the more common errors initially for Cardiology.  Ideally we would look at everything, but unfortunately not enough of us to do it all.  Any suggestions on where to start?


----------

